# Northstar Lodge (owned by Welk Resorts/Hyatt inventory on II)



## tegs_1980 (Apr 25, 2017)

I suddenly see a lot of inventory for this property in Northstar Village in Lake Tahoe and just traded our Marriott Timber Lodge studio week for the 4th of July week at the Northstar Lodge managed by Welk Resorts (some units still owned by Hyatt). How is the quality of this resort compared to say Hyatt High Sierra Lodge or Marriott Timber Lodge? Thank you!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 25, 2017)

The quality is outstanding. I have not stayed at Marriott Timber Lodge, but have walked the grounds and had a tour. I have stayed at HHSL. I think Northstar is easily the most luxurious, most beautiful, and--dare I say it--most romantic of all the resorts in the Lake Tahoe area. Check the TUG reviews. They'll back me up on my opinion. Enjoy!


----------



## tegs_1980 (Apr 25, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> The quality is outstanding. I have not stayed at Marriott Timber Lodge, but have walked the grounds and had a tour. I have stayed at HHSL. I think Northstar is easily the most luxurious, most beautiful, and--dare I say it--most romantic of all the resorts in the Lake Tahoe area. Check the TUG reviews. They'll back me up on my opinion. Enjoy!


Thank you!!! Of course the one thing HHSL has got on it is being right on the lake, well 2 min walk. But we are really excited to check this place out. We are tired of the Timberlodhmge not to mention it always feels so crowded and not a huge fan of the village there.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (Apr 25, 2017)

I haven't stayed at the other two, but our stay at Northstar is easily one of our favorite exchanges - ever. My only criticism was that the dining area was very tight. Other than that it was fabulous. We were there just after Thanksgiving in 2015 and they had just opened for the season. It was great to be so close to the "village" and the lifts. Our next stay is next August of next year - we were able to get two units for my husband's *big* birthday week (60). I believe that they convert a lot of the mountain to mountain biking trails in the summer, as well as some hiking trails. Perfect if you want to hike/bike.

I think you made a great exchange!


----------



## tegs_1980 (Apr 25, 2017)

Those who responded--any suggestions for specific building/floor/unit location? We got a 2bd2ba unit. Many thanks!


----------



## klpca (Apr 25, 2017)

High floor. We faced the "parking lot" but it was fine because there were lots of trees. Our building was the same building where you check in.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 26, 2017)

I think we are limited to the units owned by Hyatt. We were in the same building as check in also but sorry can't recall the room #. We faced the mountain.
What we especially loved was the indoor/outdoor fireplace. We sat and had coffee and happy hr on the balcony with the fire blazing and view of the mountains.
The location is wonderful. Great hikes nearby, close enough to town. You will have a great time! Enjoy!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 26, 2017)

tegs_1980 said:


> I suddenly see a lot of inventory for this property in Northstar Village in Lake Tahoe and just traded our Marriott Timber Lodge studio week for the 4th of July week at the Northstar Lodge managed by Welk Resorts (some units still owned by Hyatt). How is the quality of this resort compared to say Hyatt High Sierra Lodge or Marriott Timber Lodge? Thank you!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I just re-read your post and wanted to correct myself. If you are trading in II you have many options of units. We traded internally through Hyatt. Go to trip advisor and check out room recommendations or else to
TUG reviews. Great ways to get actual unit#s to request.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Apr 26, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I just re-read your post and wanted to correct myself. If you are trading in II you have many options of units. We traded internally through Hyatt. Go to trip advisor and check out room recommendations or else to
> TUG reviews. Great ways to get actual unit#s to request.


Will do. Thank you! We are Hyatt owners as well but I made this exchange through II using a Marriott unit. I did hear that there is a new building being built at the Northstar Lodge so I hope that does not explain this sudden inventory thrown into II, i.e. i hope the construction is not undermining guests' experiences at the resort while it is ongoing.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mindy35 (May 2, 2017)

I am a Tahoe local and know the area and these properties very well. My daughter even worked at Welk Northstar.

The Welk property at the Northstar Village was originally built and developed as a Hyatt TS property. Welk has since remodeled (upgraded) and taken over other buildings in the village. The units here are quite beautiful!! You will most likely not be affected by any construction in the area. You are NOT ON the lake however. You are at the base of popular ski area. GREAT location during the winter. If you are like us, we really enjoy ski resorts in the summer as we like the activities you can do in the mountains (we actually moved here). But Lake Tahoe is 10-15 minute drive away and you do not have lake access aside from the public beach. That said July 4th in Kings Beach (where you would come to the lake) is NUTS and might be a challenge to navigate the traffic during that week. In addition, the off seasons in the Northstar village are like a ghost town. Most of the shops and restaurants are closed and there is not much to do. You have to go to Truckee even for groceries.

The Hyatt, on the other hand is spectacular in the summer. It is a hub of activity and truly a Beachfront Mountain Resort (complete with a floating Bar and water-sport activities). They have some units right on the Lake and the others are across the street near the hotel in the woods. You may never have to get in your car all weekend 7/4 which is a plus. Although I love the property overall (and have stayed here often), it is not as convenient to stay there in the middle of winter. If you are a good skier, it is a good distance from all the major ski areas. Traveling 1/2 hour - 45 mins on mountain roads in the snow can sometimes be treacherous.

The Marriott Timber Lodge is a whole different animal! I don't know how much you know about the area but South Lake Tahoe is very different from the North side of the lake. They are about 45 mins away from each other. South Shore is much more built up with High Rise casinos, mini malls, t shirt shops and tacky, run down motels. Good access to a good the ski area in the winter. There is lots of activity here all year round. The North Side is much more natural, outdoorsy, mountainous and residential. Not much nightlife in the North but in my opinion sooooooooo much more beautiful. It is truly 2 different types of vacations. The caliber of the Marriott units doesn't even compare to to the Welk or Hyatt. Not even in the same league!

The additional inventory on II for Welk probably accounts for how empty the resort is on the off seasons?

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## heathpack (May 2, 2017)

klpca said:


> I haven't stayed at the other two, but our stay at Northstar is easily one of our favorite exchanges - ever. My only criticism was that the dining area was very tight. Other than that it was fabulous. We were there just after Thanksgiving in 2015 and they had just opened for the season. It was great to be so close to the "village" and the lifts. Our next stay is next August of next year - we were able to get two units for my husband's *big* birthday week (60). I believe that they convert a lot of the mountain to mountain biking trails in the summer, as well as some hiking trails. Perfect if you want to hike/bike.
> 
> I think you made a great exchange!



I don't think I told you, but we got an exchange into a 2BR Welk Northstar unit for the last week of Aug this year, in addition to the one we already had for that same week in 2018 (the one you know about already).  I hope we like it, since we're going twice.  

I'm sure I mentioned we're going to be doing cycling-oriented vacations, my coach and his wife (who live in Reno), plus probably some more of his athletes, and a mutual cycling friend from Colorado who will be staying at her sister's cabin in Donner.  It should be pretty fun.  Mountain and road biking.

Coach doesn't think much of the mtb park at Northstar but he's something of a mtn bike aficionado and prefers natural trails.  I'd still like to check the park out though and probably will, heck we'll be right there.  If you desire any recon on the property, let me know.  I know you've been there but sometimes you wish you knew something about a place that you might have missed on the first visit.


----------



## klpca (May 2, 2017)

heathpack said:


> I don't think I told you, but we got an exchange into a 2BR Welk Northstar unit for the last week of Aug this year, in addition to the one we already had for that same week in 2018 (the one you know about already).  I hope we like it, since we're going twice.
> 
> I'm sure I mentioned we're going to be doing cycling-oriented vacations, my coach and his wife (who live in Reno), plus probably some more of his athletes, and a mutual cycling friend from Colorado who will be staying at her sister's cabin in Donner.  It should be pretty fun.  Mountain and road biking.
> 
> Coach doesn't think much of the mtb park at Northstar but he's something of a mtn bike aficionado and prefers natural trails.  I'd still like to check the park out though and probably will, heck we'll be right there.  If you desire any recon on the property, let me know.  I know you've been there but sometimes you wish you knew something about a place that you might have missed on the first visit.


Sounds perfect! I'm primarily looking for hiking trails and I think the younger generation will also mtb. I will too if the trails are easy - I've only ridden on roads.


----------



## tegs_1980 (May 5, 2017)

mindy35 said:


> I am a Tahoe local and know the area and these properties very well. My daughter even worked at Welk Northstar.
> 
> The Welk property at the Northstar Village was originally built and developed as a Hyatt TS property. Welk has since remodeled (upgraded) and taken over other buildings in the village. The units here are quite beautiful!! You will most likely not be affected by any construction in the area. You are NOT ON the lake however. You are at the base of popular ski area. GREAT location during the winter. If you are like us, we really enjoy ski resorts in the summer as we like the activities you can do in the mountains (we actually moved here). But Lake Tahoe is 10-15 minute drive away and you do not have lake access aside from the public beach. That said July 4th in Kings Beach (where you would come to the lake) is NUTS and might be a challenge to navigate the traffic during that week. In addition, the off seasons in the Northstar village are like a ghost town. Most of the shops and restaurants are closed and there is not much to do. You have to go to Truckee even for groceries.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your response! We are actually very familiar with the TimberLodge and Hyatt Sierra Lodge because we are owners at both. We own President's Day Week at HSL, so typically exchange into xmas week via Hyatt's internal exchange system. We have stayed at the adjacent Hyatt Regency Lakeside Cottages in the summer though and I would agree with you, PARADISE!!! Surely, HHSL units are even nicer than the hotel, but lakeside cottages have the BEST location, because you can walk out to the lake, and are right next to the Loan Eagle Grill. Anyway....we were happy to grab xmas week with our president's day week 7, because Diamond Peak is more than perfect for our skiing needs (we have young kids who also ski).
As for Timberlodge, we own there too! But gold season, so always split and exchange via II. Been there over xmas week...not a fan!!! Crowded, busy, too many people, and Heavenly is ridiculously overpriced for skiing. Also not many good food options in Heavenly village for my taste.
We are excited about the Welk stay...maybe we will escape to the Hyatt private beach (if they have a guest fee or something...I bet it would be more fun than overcrowded Kings Beach). And I would have loved to exchange into HHSL on II....but with a 1bd Gold Season Timberlodge, and SUMMER, that would have been an impossible trade. That's probably why the Northstar Lodge is available, because like you said, it is not on the lake! Thanks again for your insights, and enjoy Tahoe. What a great place to be! (we live in santa cruz).


----------



## bdurstta (May 10, 2017)

Was this through II? Is that were you are seeing inventory?


----------



## klpca (May 10, 2017)

bdurstta said:


> Was this through II? Is that were you are seeing inventory?


Yes. They are in the Interval inventory.


----------



## tegs_1980 (May 12, 2017)

and still are. lots of weeks instantly available between August and October 2017.


----------

